#  ,  ,

## Alex-31

" "    ,    ,  .

,      " -101 " -         .

   "", "", "",  . 

 "", "", ""...

     ,  ,        . 

      -    . 

    " ",     "?

   .     ,    ?

    .

 -     -      "   "  "    ".

 ,        -     .

        ?  , ,  ?

     -     !

       - !  :Smile:

----------

ALEX-52, R6CW_Alex, RV3AM, UR4UBQ

----------


## Alex-31

> .


      ?




> .


    ,    




> 


 




> ,

----------

lado, R6CW_Alex, rw3zg, RW4LLT, rz3aam, ua1nan, UA3LM, ur4mp, wolf1605, , 5656

----------


## Alex-31

> ...


  ,  




> ?


   ,     




> 


    ?

----------

*Alex-31*,      ,  ,             .   .     .       :


   : http://forum.odlr.ru/showthread.php?t=16414

----------

lado, RV3, rw4hfn, tomcat, UA3LM, UnDroid, ur4mp, wolf1605

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## Alex-31

> .


    :



"   -     "

**,       

     ,     

 ,     ""  ,    

      "  -  "

,     "-101"    - -     LM3886

    "-201" -   AD1853  - (wav, flac, mp3)

  ""   ...

----------


## CMGnic

. . .   .      ?    .   .

----------


## Alex-31

> 


    ...
    (  ),     
  - -   -  
     ...

*  16 ():*

     ? 

 -  
*,  * 
 
*1   -  1000* 

       1  - 1,            ( 1-65  )   ( 65 - 999  )     . 
    3    (UHF), (HF), (LF)  2    (SCAL H)   (SCAL U).       1 (.  ).

  ,   ,    IC1 (20 , - )
   ?

----------


## Alex-31

> 


 

         -   465 ...

----------


## Alex-31

,      



       ...

  ,       p-n-p

  ,        ...

----------


## ex EW1DC

"  ,      ..."

   ,        .            .

*  35 ():*

"   ,  ".

     .        ,   -  ,         .          .

----------


## 240

> DDS-      ,  ?


  ,      ,    .   .

----------

UR4MJK, ut5eqr

----------


## seybr

*Alex-31*,  TD6359

----------


## CMGnic

!     -202 -          .       ,         .         :Smile: 

    .

----------

Boris.., Henriks.V, lado, rw3zg, UV5EVY, wolf1605

----------


## lado

> !     -202 -  ,    ,    .


, ---!!!

----------


## Alex-31

:

"   -15"

----------


## v_aist

> -15


    MC34063?     -       ...

----------


## v_aist

> -   ...


   "  50"        .   ,     .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## CMGnic

> (  ) VEF-RADIO  66-69  (      4-102)


  .  50     50  .    ,            .         300 . 300  + 75  (  ) =  400 . 400/50=8    .    2,8 ,   . 50/3=16 .       50 .          .   50  -  " ".       -  . 
     -      ,    .      . - "" ""  "", "", "-10"  -          .    .    ""     10    5 .    1   -    2   ,   .    "-10"      .     .    ,     60-,       .

----------


## Alex-31

> 


?   - ...

----------


## IG_58

__  -,   ?   ,       ,   .

----------

rw3zg

----------


## 240

> -    .


 ,    -...           .   .    .   .    .      .     - .     "  " .

----------


## IG_58

,  ,   -      ?  :Smile:

----------


## 240

> ,  ,   -      ?


 ""   ,  .      ,       , "" - .

----------


## CMGnic

> - ?


 "",           .   ""   ,   ,      .          ?      ?           ?       .    .    "2-  ".          ,      .      . ""  " ".  ,      .
    ""   .    -           . ""      ""        . ""    6,8      .       -   ,            ,   .       .

----------

wolf1605

----------


## CMGnic

,   .        :Smile:

----------

wolf1605

----------


## rn9aaa

*v_aist*, 
   ritmix rp7020 (tecsun pl606) c  -225,      .    .   ,    .      ,       4    ,   ,           .
        60-90   ,    .           -    .

----------


## rn9aaa

*CMGnic*, ritmix 7020(pl606)   Si4734 DSP

----------


## v_aist

> ""  .      .      .


      ...

----------


## ex EW1DC

"   ,       -  .   232   104".

,    ?         .        .

----------

kvn, UA4YT, wolf1605

----------


## IG_58

> ,    ?         .        .


 .   ,   - ?

----------

rw3zg, wolf1605

----------


## 240

> ""?


" " - .      "".   "",   3 ""

----------


## CMGnic

> ritmix 7020(pl606)  Si4734 DSP


.   PL-310.  .      .     ""  .      .      -       .            .     .         .           -   . 




> ,      .


   .     ,            .  ,            .    60-   .
   " -306"  17410,             .   ,  ,        ,            -   .  ,  . 




> IF,   RF


   ,      .      ,         .

----------


## UR4MJK

214?

   214     Grundig S450DLX, ,   ...     -  ,        -  ,    .  ,       ...     -  -   ,

----------


## CMGnic

.  ,    ,      .       R39.     80-81   .   ,   120     . .        .   -   ,  ,    .   -       .   R39 (120 )  20             .       .    SSB .

----------

Boris.., wolf1605

----------

UV5EVY

----------


## v_aist

> R39.     80-81   .   ,   120     . .


  " 407"    220 ...

----------


## ra1qea

> ?


 


> -


 *Alex-31*,  -,         ? , ,  ,        .     ""    ?

----------


## 240

> ...


 !   , -     .            .    , .     .    .

----------


## Alex-31

> VEF


            L31 - L35:

- 1-043 (6,0  / 55 ) - " "

- 1-61-08 (8,5  / 45 ) - " "

----------


## Alex-31

> 6  8,5,  6  4


-202 -    ,  -     -  

   SSB,   ,      ,  ,  . .  . .

-202    ,     

    -  ,      , 

 "     ", 

    ...

----------

CMGnic, wolf1605

----------


## Skiff

> 


 -   Fig.433-10,   Murata,     .    .

----------


## UV5EVY

.  "".   -1969.     50-6, 20 ,   5 -  ,  .     .     ,-  ,-   ,     .  -   .   -   .   , ,-         ,-      .     -   -.        ,-      ...  .         .   ,-     -  ,   , -  -    / - .     -22  ,  -10 .    .

----------


## IG_58

> -   Fig.433-10,   Murata,     .    .


  ,   15-20  .    ,     ,  . .,    :Smile:

----------

EU6IM

----------


## IG_58

> ... 
> 
> ,    ...


   - DDS VFO  ?  :Smile:

----------

rw3zg

----------


## 240

> -202 -    ,  -     -


    100 % .      "".      ,   . ,  ,  ,       .       .     CW   SSB.(      ! :Razz: )   ,     .  .   .

----------

wolf1605

----------


## 240

> .  "".   -1969.


 , .     . 46   !

----------


## adt

> 


      . :Crazy:  :Crazy: 
        ...  . :Super: 

-350 -      .(    ?)
   -  ,     . :::: 

   65.

----------

Cavaradossi

----------


## LY1SD

*adt*,     _  ()_  (, )   ,   .      .
 "__ ",     -   ,   . 

  -      __ ( ),   ,    ,      ,   . ?



> 65.


     " ".
-----------------
  -         .        .
http://www.radiolamp.ru/shem/unch/106/

----------


## LY1SD

> 


          .     ,       "".
  :



> 15-20  ?

----------


## adt

"         15-20  ?"
      ,      ?






> " "


  #1094.


      .

----------


## digiandr

> ,   ,     ,    ,    .      .


.      .            "  ".  .

----------

Cavaradossi

----------


## IG_58

> "     ".


,                   .   ,   ,   .   ,                  ?     ?  , ,  ?

----------

Cavaradossi, LY1SD

----------


## rw3zg

> rw3zg  
>     ,    ,    
>        !
> 1.



    !,  **  ;

      ,     (   " "         -    ) ...

----------

Cavaradossi

----------

rw3zg

----------


## Cavaradossi

> ...   ,                  ?     ?  , ,  ?


       ,     ,   .        .   ,   ,        :
-    ;
-    ;
- ;
- .

      :
+      ;
+       :
- ;
- ;
-  ;
-  ;
+     ().

----------

IG_58

----------

*digiandr*,    .     ,   :Smile: 




> 


  ?       .       ?
 "" -  .

*  9 ():*




> ?


   ,    ?       ,     ,   ?    (   )       .         .                  ,              .

*  5 ():*

  ,  ,            U  .               ,    .

----------

Cavaradossi

----------


## Cavaradossi

, *IG_58*!       ,    !

    -,        .        .

----------


## 240

> :          ,   , .         .      .       .           ,


 ::::  ::::  ::::  :!:

----------


## UT5LP

> 


 ,      ...

----------

long, rw3zg

----------


## LY1SD

> .


 digiandr,  .  , ,    Q-.      () ,    ,  .   - .        , ..  ,      (-). 

      ,           .         ,       .

----------

dinatron, long, rw3zg, wolf1605

----------


## EU1SW

http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?/top...comment=932234
 13   .    " "   ,   .  , ,  ,       .
    ,   " ",    . 
 . digiandr@mail.ru 8901-569-8124 .

----------

Boris.., IG_58, long, rw3zg, UV5EVY

----------

> ---        , , ,     .


   .    .     ::::           ,    ,    .

----------

rw3zg

----------

*rw3zg*, 


> ...


   - ,  .

----------

rw3zg

----------


## Aleksiy

!
       .     ,          (-,   ).     ,   ,        -   .
  .doc

----------


## ex EW1DC

,       ,     ,          .       ,          .     .       , ,         . ,        ,       .

----------


## Cavaradossi

> ,   ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXxfnzYwmYk

----------

Boris..

----------

Cavaradossi

----------


## Cavaradossi

,    , Boris.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,       , , ,  ,  .    .      .


 .       (  ).        ( ,  )   .     . ,   .

----------


## v_aist

> (  )


 40 ,  ,   .   2       ()...

----------

LY1SD

----------

Sergei32, wolf1605

----------


## digiandr

,            .

 

    ,  .
        64-108    ,       .
OIRT    -  . -        .      ?

    -       LA3430.         ,               OPA2134PA,     .

     .  
https://yadi.sk/d/UWSOelDu3R6BgB
https://yadi.sk/d/NZ7HtOXV3R5v4X
https://yadi.sk/d/CuaZmby93R6CoR


  !

----------


## digiandr

> ---  "-101",    -003,   -214   -  , .    ,   .       "".


!      ...    .

  !

----------


## LY1SD

*ex EW1DC*,       ,     (64-73),   ?  ,   ?

----------


## LY1SD

!     ,     !
---------



> ,       .


,       .         7  8  .

----------


## LY1SD

> ()           ,     .


       .               .      .

   -     .     ,      .    . 
     ,  -    ** ,   ,        .
     ,        ,     -          .
--------------------
         ,        ,     .

----------

long, wolf1605

----------

wolf1605

----------


## LY1SD

> -


   ,       .     ,           .
, ,        (          16   48,    100   ),           .     .

----------


## LY1SD

** ,     #1142.

----------

wolf1605

----------

> #1142.


!   ,       :Crying or Very sad: 

*IG_58*, 

 
"** ** , *  ".* **

----------

IG_58, long

----------



----------

. 
     ,   .               .     ,        ?

----------


## digiandr

> .               .      .


 ?   ?      ?




> ,  -       ,   ,        .


   .      ?          ?
  !   :::: 




> ,        ,     -          .


 ?




> ,        ,


     ?            .




> ? ,  ,    .....         -


   ?





> .


   , !    .
      .  :Smile: 

*  39 ():*




> -      .


    .         ,                 .
            0,01       .
         200          40          . ().
               (   200)
            .
 , ,       ,         (   )      ..          .
 -     .
                       ?




> ,     ,     (. 3.4-3)    ,      _U_ _U_     ,   ,   ,    .               ,      _R_,          .   ,      (  )     ,     ,   ,        . ,      ,           (1/_ω__C_≪_R_).           ,     (_U_≈_c__o__n__s__t_). : _U_=_U__m__a__x_cos_β_,  _β_   ,     . ,     _β_     ,  ,      ..          ,   . 3.4-4.  , _β_            ,         (_β_=_ω_⋅_t_/2).  _β_ __ .
> 
> _β_       ,  ,          (_U_),  (_R_)    (_I_),        (   
> 
>  ,        ,  *         ,    ,      ,  ,     ,     .*        ,           ,        ,      .
>             .            ,    .
> http://www.club155.ru/circuits-diod-rectifier-1f1h


                               .
.  .               ,       .  :                  .             .           ...                  .          .     ,         .      ,           .     .    ,  -  ...       . :Smile: 

*  6 ():*

-          -    2       .          .
                  . 
 ,    !       .  :Sad:

----------


## 5656

*digiandr*,    -   -   
  .
   ,     .    
  ,    .    ?  
     ,,  .  10 ,   
      ,         
  ?  , ,  ,   , 

,      ,         -
" "  " "    .




> -          -    2       .


...      4  ?       8 ,  ,
,     :::: .

----------

wolf1605

----------


## UN-NS

. .     ,  ,  4 -   ...

----------

IG_58, long, UT1LW, wolf1605, 5656

----------

wolf1605

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

!!! :Razz:   ,    ,    ...
 ,  ...

----------


## UN-NS

? .  .        .

----------


## Mayor

:Razz:     , ,           ...    "  "     ,       ....   - "".  :Sad:

----------


## agn1

.

----------


## 240

** , ,      ,     ...
 ,    , ,     ,     ,        .
    ,    ,    .      .
     , :"      ,       40   4000 ?

----------

> ,    ,    .      .


 .     


> ,        ?


    ,   (,           ,  ),     ,        ,  ,  " ".

----------

Mayor

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     ,


         AER.     60.   .  ,     (    )      60     2-  (!).       .
       . 



> !!!


  ... ::::

----------


## AMBER

> ...


,   ,  20  .    -   .
   ... ... :Smile:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

** ,         (        )   ,   . ,      ,      -       .
     .       #1171.

     ,      "  "   ,        .



> ,    .


   .  ,        .
--------------------
,     #1171      ?... ::::  ::::

----------


## LY1SD

?       #1171.
-----------------------



> ,    .


... :::: 



> ,   .





> "    "  ,    ,


  -            ?

----------


## LY1SD

?  ?  ? 
,   -   ?
----------------
  ,        -    ,     . 
       ,                   , -     .

----------

IG_58, Mayor

----------


## digiandr

> :              ,     .


      .                        .          ?



> ,


   ...    !  :::: 




> :       100%,        ?     ?


:         .            .
           .
:       .
          .             .       .






> ,


  ...  .

----------


## SLSR

> -       -101   RDS.


   -101   ....
   ....




     -101      -

----------

IG_58, kvn, RA9CTW, RM4AW, serg2r20,

----------

